# Bad Horse Sale



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

Definately get their money back and continue their search elsewhere, with a knowledgeable trainer at their side as they look! That horse needs someone willing to fix her, and if they don't know how then it will only get worse!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless they have a written contract stating return with refund before XX number of days if horse doesn't work out, they've just learned a very expensive lesson.

Is misrepresentation illegal? Sure, but without a written contract stating terms it turns into a he said/she said issue, and unless this is an extremely high dollar horse, it's not worth it monetarily to try and take the seller to court. Which is exactly what these dishonest sellers count on.

In order to minimize any more trauma to the horse and it's rider, I suggest professional training for both.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Unless they have a written contract stating return with refund before XX number of days if horse doesn't work out, they've just learned a very expensive lesson.
> 
> Is misrepresentation illegal? Sure, but without a written contract stating terms it turns into a he said/she said issue, and unless this is an extremely high dollar horse, it's not worth it monetarily to try and take the seller to court. Which is exactly what these dishonest sellers count on.
> 
> In order to minimize any more trauma to the horse and it's rider, I suggest professional training for both.


Couldn't have said it better myself.
I'm sure all of us have been screwed over at least once in our riding careers.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sometimes you can get a horse trader (that's what it sounds like this trainer is) to take a horse back, it's worth giving him/her a call. For the most part what those types try to do is "trade up" where they take the horse/pony back and trade for a "more valuable" animal which means you ahve to give them yet more money... don't fall into that trap.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the only time you get educated for free is at school the rest of your life you have t pay 4 it and it sounds like they paid for theirs .novices should 4get flash looking horses and go for an aged plod the y would be better next time to take one 4 a week on loan with an agreement to buy if it is what the seller says it is


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

thats how i got my mare, she was too much for a 13 year old girl. they send her to a trainer to get some training, and then listed her for sale. They got her for 3k, spend probably 600-1200 on training and sold her to me for 1800.


If this is a dealer/ regularly sell horses, the public has a little bit of protection here. Try small claims court? I wouldnt accept a trade in from the seller, it could go the same way. If they paid alot for the horse, its advisable to get a lawyer, if she was cheep, they should just try to find her a new home and cut their losses. Dont take on this responsability yourself, suggest a consignement to training barn to take her to, or if you know anyone who might be interested. 

Since the trainer sold her, maybe have them try to get intouch with the old owners? chances are they know she isnt a beginner horse.


----------

